# Any serious alternative to Gestone injections?



## Rumspringa (Aug 7, 2007)

After 3 BFN's - going to have my first medicated FET soon and the only thing bothering me is the Gestone injections- my husband faints at Casualty and don't think I can do it to myself in my leg .....could do my bum if could reach as loads of fat there....but can't.

Anyone heard of an alternative injection or pessary (used to Cyclogest) - not bothered about injecting sub cutenous at all.

Very wimpy I know but it's really bothering me.

Thanks x


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

Rumpspringa. 

I had gestone its the best. My Dh is scared of needles but for the sake of getting a BFP and it staying he got over his fears as best he could and did my injections. The way I looked at it was all he had to do was push a needle in, it was me that was on the receiving end.

It was the least he could do in the scheme of things.
I just to ld him to get over it and get on with it 

Chri


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Hiya

I have to agree with brownowl, gestone is really good, would it make either of you feel better if you ask a nurse to go through the injections with you, they could give you some tips, I have come across ladies on FF that found a technique to doing their own jab in the bum, my hubby has always done mine and he does not like it but the end result is so worth it hun, when it is jab time I squeeze my eyes shut and think of the little un! Also after the first few jabs you get used to having them and giving them  

Good luck hun      xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Go with the gestone   i was petrified of it but tbh it doesnt hurt at all   i warm the oil vial up in my bra for 15mins before injecting and put an ice pack on my bum and all i feel is a pin prick when the needle 1st touches me and thats it   its over in a flash and i can sadly and honestly say i love gestone


----------



## Rumspringa (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks - all wise words - the moral is get over it and get it done.

Has made me feel a lot braver ....

xx


----------

